# 11-4 gigging



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Went last night. From 5:30 pm to 8:30 pm out of Jim's fish camp. Started south around Mulat and worked back up North staying below hwy 90. Did not see a single flounder in the 3.0 hours we were out there. The "No See em's" ate me alive I still feel like they are all over me. 

Guess that is pay back for posting the fake report after the big flooding rain with pictures a few weeks back saying I had gigged flounder in a sand lot south of the kpispy kreme.I know here the flounder ain't.

Mark W


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

How clear was the water if you don't mine me asking? Last time I tried around Jim's the I-10 workhad the water so muddy you couldn't see bottom in 3" of water.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

In most places the vis was 3ft max.

Mark W


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks, was wondering how that area was producing. Funny thing though, you can go tomorrow to the same place and slay them.

Scott


----------

